# Alum Creek Water Temps?????????????



## saturnraft (Sep 2, 2012)

Anybody been out to Alum Creek lately and checked water temp? If so, please share.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

saturnraft said:


> Anybody been out to Alum Creek lately and checked water temp? If so, please share.


Cold.

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?site_no=03228805


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I haven't been in a boat or "on " the water, but I drive across the Cheshire rd bridge alot of mornings. It seems the last few days its covered with skim ice in the mornings and open in the afternoons. I guess that means its hovering around 32 degrees?


----------



## saturnraft (Sep 2, 2012)

Workingman said:


> I haven't been in a boat or "on " the water, but I drive across the Cheshire rd bridge alot of mornings. It seems the last few days its covered with skim ice in the mornings and open in the afternoons. I guess that means its hovering around 32 degrees?





RiparianRanger said:


> Cold.
> 
> https://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?site_no=03228805


Thanks for posting, I will bookmark that site.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I drove across Cheshire and stopped by the marina about 1030 this morning. A lot of skim ice on the lake still. letting a good amount of water out of the dam, a few inches below the sidewalk.

ski


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

36.6 in south pool
Fyi
There is one dock in at hollenback, which is very nice!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BWW (Oct 28, 2017)

37 degrees in the south pool on 3/16/19.

Still some ice in the bays on the west side.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

South and middle pool last night was 41


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Have a question for all you Alum Creek lizards. 
Heading to Alum Cr in the morning to get some break in time on engine. Don't know much about Alum Creek and am wondering what decent docks are open to put in?
Any help is surely appreciated.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

fastwater said:


> Have a question for all you Alum Creek lizards.
> Heading to Alum Cr in the morning to get some break in time on engine. Don't know much about Alum Creek and am wondering what decent docks are open to put in?
> Any help is surely appreciated.


Not sure which part of the world your coming from, but the New Galena ramp on the southeast side of the lake is good and docks are in. If you are coming from the west, try the main marina ramps. They are also in and very nice.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank You Brahmabull71.
Will be coming from the east. Lancaster hitting 270N off of 33W.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Have a question for all you Alum Creek lizards.
> Heading to Alum Cr in the morning to get some break in time on engine. Don't know much about Alum Creek and am wondering what decent docks are open to put in?
> Any help is surely appreciated.


Take a rod...crappie are biting...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Hell with Crappie go for the Smallies.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

New Galena Ramp:


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Hell with Crappie go for the Smallies.


Ok...take a rod and go fishing...how's that sound?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> Ok...take a rod and go fishing...how's that sound?


Sounds like the perfect instruction


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Brahmabull71 said:


> New Galena Ramp:
> View attachment 298979


I'll just file that one in the GPS.
Thanks again Bb71.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Any recent temps?


----------



## Basserman (Oct 27, 2005)

40 degrees this afternoon in the south... from marina to beach


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Thx


----------



## buzz94111 (Jul 9, 2013)

45 in middle today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bucksenator (Jan 9, 2019)

Marked a few spots at 48 on Monday... Yesterday was back down to low 40's :/

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

Saturday 4/6. South pool 53 degrees. Middle pool 56 degrees. The swim area (big run) was 58 degrees and there was already a boat there with people having a great time and they were actually going in the water! Seems they are as anxious to get on the water as fisherman are. Saw 60 degrees in the skinny water in one of the coves with a feeder stream off big run. Saw very few fish. This was a shakedown trip to try out new electronics. Did not appear the crappie have moved shallow yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

I took my nephew out for his 2nd fishing trip ever Saturday. Fished middle pool and surface temps got up to 59 or more by mid-afternoon (if my ducer is accurate). Water clarity was kinda bad but I figured the warmer water temps was more important - south pool was far less stained. It took me an hour to figure them out, but I eventually found some nice crappie in wood over deeper water. Had initially tried shallower and only picked up a couple males on the deep side of shallow brush. I saw quite a few boats move around me but didn’t see anyone else catch a fish. Brought home a dozen nice fish and just fried them up and ate them with his family. It won’t be long.


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

Forgot to mention they were 100% white crappie which I thought was interesting. If anyone can explain to me why that was I’d really like to know.


----------

